# Fly fishing for beginners



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

When I started out fly fishing there was no internet. Info was had from books and magazines. Fellow fly anglers were, and probably still are, a mixed bag. Some are happy to teach and mentor and some are not. It took me quite a while to ferret out the info I think I have. I sometimes think of it as my truffle pig period. There were little bits here and little bits there, and they had to be found and brought together.

With that in mind I decided to put together a simple webpage on fly fishing, where the emphasis is on the simple and clear. I start from the hook and work myself to the rod. I try to give just enough information on each subject, so a beginner has what he/she needs to get started. I do not try to cover each subject fully, only give enough information for a solid foundation to start from. 

I will add a new chapter weekly.

http://everyjonahhasawhale.com/?page_id=950

I hope it can be of use to someone.


----------



## Sage Man (Nov 17, 2016)

That's really well done. Thanks for sharing it.

I know the feeling of being lost when you start. I am an old, old man now (not really but sometimes it feels like it)....I always say I'm so old that the Dead Sea was just sick when I was a kid.

I got started back around 1970 in earnest. My graduation present from HS in 1972 was a flyrod but I was already hopelessly hooked by then. 

True story...my dad took me to big box store (maybe K Mart?) so I could pick out what I wanted. I didn't know much but I knew the guy working there knew less than I did. He tried to sell me small weights so I could get some distance. As for flies, I had to order them from a shop in South Amboy, NJ (funny the things you remember). You called and ordered them over the phone and daddy made damn sure I had my list ready because this was a long distance call and you got charged for it. 

You younger guys may not realize there was a time before cell phones. :thumbup: 

Anyway...something like this is so valuable for somebody starting out and, really for all of us.

Just curious...where are you located?


----------



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

Sage man.

Thanks for your comment and sharing your memories. 
I got started in ´86 in Iceland. How that came about involved a terrible car accident. One passenger made it, and subsequently invited me fishing and that was that. I think I will have to write a blog about that someday - but I have to be careful because of the trauma and mortality associated with that event.
Now I will be adding chapters every Friday until I am done with the project, but I would like comments and corrections that are inevitable when doing something like this.

I currently live in Gulf Breeze 

Jonas


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

Mr. Jonas is a GREAT fly instructor. Very knowledgable and eager to see everyone excel with a fly rod in their hands. He was very generous with his time and I am still extremely grateful. I only wish he would let me attempt to repay him hahaha. When are we going fishing Mr. Jonas? Our schedules haven't aligned yet but they will. Im planning a 3mb fly trip soon. You have an open invite.


----------



## Sage Man (Nov 17, 2016)

Jonas....I'll shoot you a PM but you sound like a good guy to work with on my stroke.

I once was 100% satisfied. Not bragging but I took a group lesson with Chico Fernandez and he had some pretty pointed things to say to the other people but told me I was fine...just fine tune my line to my rod. Again...not bragging...just saying I left feeling pretty competent.

Like a lot of us old guys I've gotten tendonitis in my right shoulder and elbow. I'm sure I'm compensating for it but just don't think I cast as well as I used to. My stroke doesn't feel as "natural" as it used to.

Can you help me?


----------



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

Lieutenant ZKO said:


> Mr. Jonas is...planning a 3mb fly trip soon. You have an open invite.


Hi Lieutenant Z 

Thx for that. It is easy to teach motivated folks. I am looking forward to our trip together - what is a 3mb fly trip?


----------



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

Sage Man said:


> Jonas....I'll shoot you a PM but you sound like a good guy to work with on my stroke.
> 
> I once was 100% satisfied. Not bragging but I took a group lesson with Chico Fernandez and he had some pretty pointed things to say to the other people but told me I was fine...just fine tune my line to my rod. Again...not bragging...just saying I left feeling pretty competent.
> 
> ...


Sage man

Well we can always try. Now I have done some work with people with bad shoulders - could you please read this post - and reflect on it with an open mind?
http://everyjonahhasawhale.com/?cat=16
It is much easier on the shoulder to use a double hander - or have it to rest the shoulder. We have double handers in all sizes now and we can use conventional spey techniques or a shooting head and cast overhead. 
At any rate it is good to have options.
I would love to help you


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

jonasmagn said:


> Hi Lieutenant Z
> 
> Thx for that. It is easy to teach motivated folks. I am looking forward to our trip together - what is a 3mb fly trip?


Sight casting bull reds at night near the bridge that connects pcola to gulf breeze. We can just chase Spanish too.


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Nice site, Jonas! We need to fish this fall, bud.


----------



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

Lieutenant ZKO said:


> Sight casting bull reds at night near the bridge that connects pcola to gulf breeze. We can just chase Spanish too.


Lieutenant Z

I am on board - yes sir!

Thx


----------



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

Dunt said:


> Nice site, Jonas! We need to fish this fall, bud.


Dunt

Thx - I think we will


----------



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

Added third chapter to "Fly fishing for beginners".

http://everyjonahhasawhale.com/?page_id=1094


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

Where can you buy tube flies for spanish?


----------



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

I have tied them myself - very easy to do. I can teach you. 
Kent has some
http://usmcflyguy.com/t/tube-flies
These guys have a few
http://usmcflyguy.com/t/tube-flies
and all what is needed to get started.


----------



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

Fourth chapter in "Beginners Guide to Fly Fishing" is now ready. Leaders and tippet is introduced.

http://everyjonahhasawhale.com/?page_id=1235


----------



## BillDance (Apr 20, 2017)

Dude I wanna fish with you Jonas , you sound like good people. Blog is awesome man !


----------



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks BillDance.
When the stars align we might just do that.


----------



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

5. Chapter - Knots - in "Beginners Guide to Fly Fishing" is now ready.

http://everyjonahhasawhale.com/?page_id=1308


----------



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

6. Chapter - Fly lines and backing in "Beginners Guide to Fly Fishing" on my website. 

http://everyjonahhasawhale.com/?page_id=1349


----------



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

7. Chapter - Reels - in "Beginners Guide to Fly Fishing" is now ready

http://everyjonahhasawhale.com/?page_id=1445


----------



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

8. Chapter - Rods - in "Beginners Guide to Fly Fishing" is now ready

http://everyjonahhasawhale.com/?page_id=1475


----------



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

Well there it is the project is done. I will have to put together something on casting later. 

9. Chapter - Fishing in Streams Lakes and Salt - in "Beginner Guide to Fly Fishing" is now ready. This is the concluding chapter.
http://everyjonahhasawhale.com/?page_id=912


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Very nicely done, Jonas! Thanks


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

So glad I found this Jonas, thanks for doing this! Your website is blocked by my Proxy at work but I'll definitely be checking it out when I get home. 

Saturday my family is leaving for a vacation to Gatlinburg for 8 days. Fly fishing is big in the Gatlinburg area with all the mountain streams. My oldest son and I plan to try fly fishing for the first time this Sunday afternoon so reading your lessons is going to be a big help. I have a friend from TN who is big into fly fishing and going to meet up with us Sunday afternoon but it will be good to have some knowledge before then. Thanks for putting this together, can't wait to get home today to check it out!


----------



## SherW (Jun 22, 2017)

I haven't tried fly fishing.


----------



## SherW (Jun 22, 2017)

I think it required pretty long string and also skills.


----------



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

Chapter 9. was supposed to be the last one. It is like the last cast that invariably becomes the next last. 
I just posted Chapter 10. The cast. 
Brief description of a the cast. This could be the concluding chapter. It has taken me quite some time to knock this project together and I hope it can be useful to someone.

http://everyjonahhasawhale.com/?page_id=1626


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

jonasmagn said:


> Chapter 9. was supposed to be the last one. It is like the last cast that invariably becomes the next last.
> I just posted Chapter 10. The cast.
> Brief description of a the cast. This could be the concluding chapter. It has taken me quite some time to knock this project together and I hope it can be useful to someone.
> 
> http://everyjonahhasawhale.com/?page_id=1626


Hahah, it's like buying "just one" fly rod.....


----------



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

Would you please define "just one rod"?


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

jonasmagn said:


> Would you please define "just one rod"?


Exactly!


----------

